# New Jersey tractor show, Sept. 16-18, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Antique tractors and trucks, kiddy tractor pull, flea market and much more. Here is a link:

http://www.daysofthepast.com/show.htm


----------

